# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Lek Topamax a alkohol

## paulka423

Mam takie pytanie. Poniewaz  biore lek Topamax ktory przepisał mi neurolog na  bóle głowy  i chciałam zapytac czy mozna w trakcie brania tego leku spożywac alkohol?? jeżeli tak to w jakich ilosciach.. Z góry dziekuje.

----------

